# heat pump



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

how many out there have a heat pump on their rv ,, i was wondering ,, 
One of my customer's want's to install a central unit ,, with a heat pump ,, it one of my many custom installs ,, and i was just wondering ,, should i steer him away from it or should i go ahead with it???? he has a suburban furnace now ,,,
any opinions  :question:  :question:  :question:


----------



## vanole (Dec 20, 2007)

Re: heat pump

My unit has heatpumps and I like them especailly when it really isn't cold enough to run the furnace full time.  I run the heat pump to get teh chill out of the air.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Re: heat pump

If i may ask what type do u have ???? (model that is)..
is it really worht the expense (to u ) to have one???
I know i'm asking ,, but i want my customer to really feel what he is paying for  :approve:  
Forgot one thing ,, do u have the central unit or the heat strips in the a/c????


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 20, 2007)

Re: heat pump

We just had to get a furnace working on a MH that also has Heat Pumps.  Owner says they work "OK" till it gets under 40.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Re: heat pump

it sounds to me they work the same as house pumps work ,, but in u'r opinion Ken ,, would it be worth it to the customer to install one????

Just looking out for the customer ,, u know what i mean...


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: heat pump

My heat pump A/C combo works fine until the outside temp is low. It won't even turn on then. The thermostat will turn on the gas furnace to help get the inside heat up at most temps.

But, it works just fine to get the MH comfortable and saves on gas. I only have one, and it looks like any A/C on a MH roof.


----------



## rjann (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: heat pump

Our Duo-Therm runs the fan full time, which makes it feel cold when it's not heating. So we use a little floor plug-in instead.


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: heat pump

We have an old fashioned heat strip in our AC.  I only run it to heat the bathroom before we shower.  I usually run a small 1500 Watt electric heater in the living area when it isn't too cold.  Then when it gets real cold, I leave it on to assist the gas heater and keep propane costs down.   The electric heater only costs $20.  Much cheaper than installing a heat pump.


----------



## vanole (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: heat pump

0730,

I have a central unit. My nephew has the heat strip variant and I like it better.  Worth the expense I'm not sure.  Like I said they remove some of the chill out of the air and when it reaches a set point (i will go look it up) the furnace kicks in.  Does save a bit on propane

You are correct in your assumption they work like your house heat pump.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: heat pump

730,
In my opinion, I would not go the expense of installing them.  Like everyone is saying, use small electric heaters to save LP and it will be a LOT cheaper.


----------



## vanole (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: heat pump

0730,
I looked up the set point and it set for the furnace to kick on at 44.  I agree with grandview on further thought.  We spend alot of our summer in Northern NH, Maine and Gogama CA (Ontario) and the heat pump is nice.  If I spent time in places other than like those climates I would pass.

break break
Ken someday whey I'm out and about I will stop by your operation and introduce myself.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: heat pump

Come on by.  We have met 3 folks from this forum, face to face, and it is always nice.  Our Open House will be in the Spring.  I will post an exact date as we get closer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: heat pump

Thanks ,, all of u for the inputs ,, i felt that i did not need to sell this customer something that he would be back on me for it ,,, u know u told me this and that .. anyway my MH has just the main gas furnace ,, but i do have the heat strips in the top mounted a/c units ,, and yes they do good to keep up the temp in the MH ,, so since I personally did'nt have any experience on this matter ,, i brought to u guys ,, and again thanks ,,, i'm gonna let the customer decide ,, if he wants to spend the money fine ,, but i can now explain to him the pros and cons ,, that were brought up by fellow rver's    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: heat pump

Oh, one other thing about the heat pump unit; it doesn't stink the first time you turn it on like the heat strips!  :dead:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Re: heat pump

thanks Tex ,, i should have known u would come up with the stink thingy  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown: 
Bty I'm off to the beach in 3 hrs ,, had to cut the trip short though ,, i'll only be out there for 4 days ,, the wife has to be at work on thursday ,, one of the managers had to take a emergency leave due to a family issue ,, so the wife said seh would fill in for him.... but i'll be on ,, i hope tomm night .. again thanks for all the input :approve:


----------



## dauber54 (Jan 19, 2008)

RE: heat pump

I am wondering if someone can help me.  I have the heat strips in my RV.  1999 Holiday Rambler Endeavor.  The heat strips work fairly good for now but when it gets really cold some reason the furnace does not kick on automatically.  There is not setting on my thermostat for the furnace.  However I think the way it is supposed to work is when it gets too cold for the strips the furnace is supposed to automatically kick on.  Is there something on the dip switches on the A/C units that is supposed to make this work or am I out of wack of what I am thinking.  I am new to RVing but however I am full time living.  So would be nice if the furnace would work if I do have to go someplace that is really cold.  Right now I am using a electric heater to assist the strip heaters and that is fine being in SE Texas for now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

RE: heat pump

Gary welcome to the forum ,, as u stated ,, u are using the heat strips in the a/c units ,, right????
If so they will only heat a good size MH very little ,, as far as the furnace goes ,, unless u have a central unit ,, the furnace is controlled by only the furnace thermosat ,,, does the furnace work ,, without the heatstrips running ,, it should ,, post us back on this ,, u may have a furnace issue to deal with     
bty does u thermo stat have a heat and cool switch ??????


----------



## dauber54 (Jan 20, 2008)

RE: heat pump

730 thanks for responding.  Yes I currently am using the heat strips in the A/C.  I have the comfort control thermostat.  It has heat, a/c, and air.  It does not have a way to control the furnace.  I have read the owners manual and it is kind of vague on how it operated but with talking with people who have the same duo-therm a/c they said that the furnace should kick on when it is too cold for the heat strips which shut down at approx 32 degrees.  The furnace is in the floor and has vents for it.  The a/c is on the roof.  I was also told by an RV mechanic that the dip switches in the control board on the a/c unit may need to reset so the furnace can be contolled.  I can not find any thermostat for the furnace I have looked in every nook and cranny for it but no luck.

Gary


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 20, 2008)

Re: heat pump

Well the little ol portable electric heater is expensive this month.  Paying monthly for my RV site and electricity is a seperate metered charge.  9 cents per kilowatt.  That adds up fast.  Can't figure which is the most expensive propane or electric heat.  Propane is running $25 per 7 gallon (30 lb) tank.  The temps have been in the 40's daytime and low 30's nighttime.  Right now I'm compromising.  Running water heater, refridgerator and furnance (mornings only) on propane.  Lights, TV, and small electric heater on 120 V a/c.  Hope the little portable heater doen't bankrupt me.  Getting expensive to RV.  The nightly rate for the Beach Sites is $55/night plus tax.  The monthly is still not too bad.  $465/month plus electricity plus tax.  That's not for a Beach Site.  They are all strictly on the nightly rate.  

Need some warmer temps.  Heck I thought I was in Florida. :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## LEN (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: heat pump

Ok i guess this is within the subject line. I have the heat pumps in the Dp. I have on the Stat furnace, AC, heat-pump for modes, so if I set the heat-pump and they work(haven't tried them yet too cold) if the temp drop too far for them to keep up, the furnace comes on  by it self right ???
Was down at the beach last week and the temps were below freezing at night and 40's during the day and I did have a small 750-1500 portable elec that I used  and it would keep up at 65 at night at the low setting and the furnace would run 3-4 times that I heard. Two of us in the coach and when the sun came up plus the cooking and such the furnace didn't run and the Elec ran very little even with the fantastic fans set to get rid of the cooking moisture.
We were in Washington at Copalis beach and a 38 Endeavor.

LEN


----------



## brodavid (Jan 22, 2008)

Re: heat pump

Sounds right and that your Endeavor was nicely insulated,
God Bless you and yours


----------



## tallyo (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: heat pump

We have a heat pump , real good to get the chill off and no propane usage. What a cheap skate I am!


----------

